# Emerald Dwarf Rasbora / Pygmy Corys



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

What are Emerald Dwarf Rasbora and Pygmy Corys fish like? are they a good or bad fish to have?
how much would they normally retail for?, for example how much for 6 of them?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

i like both of them ..i do like the rasboras more...and you can keep standard corys with them if you choose...emerald eyed are sweet in the planted aquarium with subdued lighting...here in oregon .USA the dwarf cories are usualy $3.98-$5.98...the emeralds are about the same...although sometimes the raasboras can be $7.98 and can put a dent in your wallet..oh and these two fish are as peacfull as can be..


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

badxgillen said:


> i like both of them ..i do like the rasboras more...and you can keep standard corys with them if you choose...emerald eyed are sweet in the planted aquarium with subdued lighting...here in oregon .USA the dwarf cories are usualy $3.98-$5.98...the emeralds are about the same...although sometimes the raasboras can be $7.98 and can put a dent in your wallet..oh and these two fish are as peacfull as can be..



is that price for each one or for 6 of them?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*money*

thats each...and thats just the couple of stores i frequint so they may be cheaper else were but i do know that they arent the cheapest of fishes..sorry man..


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have corydorus habrosus. I love them. They are really active and do a lot of swimming around. They were quite expensive because they were a special order, but I don't regret getting them.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Pygmy corys from my LFS are about £2.00 or £2.50 each (I can't remember) or £10 for 6 (that one I can remember).

Tomsk


----------

